# Trumpeter 1/48 U-552 Type VIIC U-Boat Available For Pre-Order!



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

I wanted to pass along that this model is now available as a pre-order from FreeTime Hobbies. The model will retail $600.00 but FreeTime's pre-order price is $350.00 and includes free (Continental US only). The expected release date is November 2016. The kit will feature 1,100 parts, 55 inch length, photo-etch details, clear one half side to reveal complete interior. For those who have never seen this kit, photos are included below which show a build up display at a trade show in January 2016. 

...and yes I ordered one.

Thanks

Phillip1










continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

more photos...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I _do like that!_ Never in MY lifetime, though! That is jaw-dropping!

Doug


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are a few new photos of Trumpeter's U-boat, this time as a finished display. It appears the kit will include a lot of crew members.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's very impressive. The unpainted crew members look like they are resin?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

This is nothing short of phenomenal! The scale does the subject matter justice, and affords for a detailed study of the inside of this workhorse of the U-boat fleet. I would love to get one, but really lack the display space that it would deserve. I'm content with my two 1/72 scale U-boats, the Type VIIc and the Type IX, which were very enjoyable to build. My wish is that a Type X would become available in 1/72 scale, as one of those vessels fits into my family history.
Well done, craftsman at Trumpeter! I hope these sell quickly!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> It's very impressive. The unpainted crew members look like they are resin?


Probably. Trumpeter includes resin figures in other kits. Their 1/24 P-51D has several. You get a pilot and ground crew.

The advantage too is that Trumpeter's plastic figures are rather poor. Whoever they sub contract out for the resin does a better job.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Also, if you have never ordered from Free Time Hobbies, they are a great, up front, place to deal with. I've been shopping with them for a year or so and they offer good prices, fast service, etc. You can buy from them with confidence.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

I received my U-552 model that I pre-ordered. Below are several photos of the contents. The box is BIG, at 57"X18"X9" and weighs 21lbs! The parts are incredibly well detailed. There are 48 crew members included (an entire crew!) in many poses, with separate heads and arms. The clear parts are perfect and very well protected including foam buffers. The clear rear hull section is in ONE piece and already assembled. The solid left hull has the deck already attached. The assembly instruction book is 60 pages long, and two full color painting handouts are included. From what I have observed this model is basically a piece of art, and I have never seen another one like it.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

one more photo...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. I might have to get one of these "just because". One of my first model kits as a kid that I remember finishing and displaying was the old Revell cut away 1/125 U-Boat kit. I've always liked subs and U-boats and the Trumpeter one should be a blast to build and paint. Honestly, while it isn't a "cheap" kit, it presents a seemingly good value for the money when you think of the time that it is going to take and what you will have when it's finished.


----------

